# DLNA Functionality - in TiVo



## Raritan (Jun 9, 2015)

Hi, 

My TiVo sees the DLNA folders but does not see the content. The content is visible on the PC/elsewhere on the network but not on Tivo.

My DLNA server is ReadyDLNA, the built in server in a Netgear Router: wndr 4500 v2.

Pleas see the attached pdf for 2 images. First one shows that Tivo is listing the DLNA folders, the second image shows that 'all videos' folder is open and Tivo is stating that it is empty. In real life it has 4 videos in it.

Please help.

Thanks

Matt


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

It isn't actually DLNA functionality -- the ReadyNAS _also_ has a TiVo server built in.

I can't tell anything from your PDF, but at a wild guess, the files probably aren't in a format supported by the TiVo. (I don't think the ReadyNAS does transcoding?)


----------



## Raritan (Jun 9, 2015)

Thanks for the reply. The Tivo support is enabled in ReadyNAS, there is no other option in the router.

I have one AVI, one MOV, one MP4 and one WMV video file on the media (flash drive) attached to the router. I expect some of these to be recognizable by the Tivo server.

I will provide whatever information you need to help me troubleshoot this issue, pleas let me know.

Thanks again,

Matt


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

Raritan said:


> I have one AVI, one MOV, one MP4 and one WMV video file on the media (flash drive) attached to the router. I expect some of these to be recognizable by the Tivo server.


If (as I presume) it's a non-transcoding server, then no, none of those would work. Only MPG and VOB (which is another name for MPG), basically.


----------



## Raritan (Jun 9, 2015)

Thanks again for the reply.

I think you are right on the money. I placed an mpg video file on the media and TiVo server was able to see it right away.

It appears, I need to disable the built in DLNA and TiVo servers on the router and install a more capable media server on my desktop and take it from there. Or do I have another choice ? 

If not, which is the best DLNA server out there for Windows 8.1 desktop ?

I would want the DLNA server to only index the files located on the media attached to the router and not scan anywhere else on the network, will I be able to do that ?


Your help is greatly appreciated !


Matt


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

I use Samsung AllShare on my PC and DLNA video, music, photos to Samsung "smart" TVs and Samsung BluRay players. PC is my media server and is on most all the time. There are probably hundreds of software / hardware solutions to DLNA. Serving to TiVo has never worked as easy as I just stated. There are TiVo HMO workarounds but they are all time consuming and problematic. I want to stream to TiVo not transfer to TiVo but on the very rare occasion I do I use TiVo Desktop Plus. TiVo and true DLNA has been on my TiVo wish list since about 2003.... still wishing.


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

Install plex server on your pc. It will also serve DLNA devices.

The tivo can now stream just fine from a Plex server and it provides a pretty decent interface.


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

Tried Plex about a year ago but found the menu and features to be overkill for my simple menu needs. Allshare with one folder each for video, music, photos with subfolders as needed. With AllShare I can fast forward, pause and remember location for later, rewind etc. Not pushing AllShare on anyone just offer up what works for me. 

Does TiVo / Plex require a transfer or lagged transcoding of video to the TiVo or can most any format video (avi, mkv, mpg, etc., containers) be live streamed to the TiVo? Can you provide a little more detail on Plex / TiVo DLNA (HMO)streaming? Does this only work with Roamios? I have Premieres...


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

Raritan said:


> It appears, I need to disable the built in DLNA and TiVo servers on the router and install a more capable media server on my desktop and take it from there. Or do I have another choice ?


I have to reiterate that TiVo _does not support DLNA_. Do whatever you want as regards DLNA, but know that it won't have any effect on the TiVo, either way. The ReadyNAS may lump TiVo functionality into their ReadyDLNA app, but it doesn't use the DLNA protocol to communicate with a TiVo.

Now, as far as _TiVo_ servers, you have a number of choices. TiVo Desktop has already been mentioned -- that's a Windows app, and official from TiVo, but outdated and IMHO not good even when it was new. pyTivo is an open-source server that will run on either the PC _or_ directly on the NAS (probably, depending on the model). As one of the people responsible for pyTivo, of course, I'm biased.  Those are the main HMO servers; there are a few others. There are also streaming servers, like Streambaby, and I guess Plex now.


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

jcthorne said:


> Install plex server on your pc. It will also serve DLNA devices.
> 
> The tivo can now stream just fine from a Plex server and it provides a pretty decent interface.


Does TiVo / Plex require a transfer or lagged transcoding of video to the TiVo or can most any format video (avi, mkv, mpg, etc., containers) be live streamed to the TiVo? Can you provide a little more detail on Plex / TiVo DLNA (HMO)streaming? Does this only work with Roamios? I have Premieres...


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

Tivo only supports a very narrow range of video and audio codecs and containers. Each of the available video servers for tivo (Tivo Desktop, PyTivo, Streambaby and now Plex) convert many available video types into video that is compatible with the tivo on the fly. From the users perspective, its navigate through a menu, select a video and press play. The server does the conversion in real time in the background. There is no perceptible lag or wait.

Tivo does NOT support DLNA.


----------



## Leo_N (Nov 13, 2003)

There is also a chance that Plex has a software package for your specific NAS so you can run the server directly from there. I know they have one for my QNAP NAS.

edit: may have misunderstood. Does ReadyNAS run on your router? Saw the word NAS and assumed you have one.


----------

